# Banded mice.



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

i have just been reading on the mouse genetics website and from what i can gather banded is a dominant gene??? is this right?? I have had my first babded baby born in one of my pet litters and just wanted to know a bit more about them


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Banded is a dominant gene, but there is also a recessive gene called sashed or belted (or possibly both, I can't quite remember) which looks the same. Recessive spotted can turn out looking like banded too.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ahh ok thanks. just liked the markings on him. thanks for the info  Amy


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

oh dear its a banded thread.. 

ok there is a dominant gene as Sarah said that someone called banded. I wish i had a mouse with it, as that would make breeding them a little quicker!

all the 'banded' mice i have seen have been out of recessive genetics. whatever gene it is, i have no idea. but 'belted' is the one i have read mentioned around the NMC.

for show purposes the markings on the mouse are called 'banded' regardless of the genetics.

what colour are your banded mice?


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

i have mice that have bands on them but the also have white markings on the face aswell. so not really banded i suppose. i have had one black banded baby, all black apart from his white band but he is astrex so i am keeping him lol. Think mine are all recessive genes tho


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Madhouse Stud said:


> oh dear its a banded thread..
> 
> ok there is a dominant gene as Sarah said that someone called banded. I wish i had a mouse with it, as that would make breeding them a little quicker!
> 
> all the 'banded' mice i have seen have been out of recessive genetics. whatever gene it is, i have no idea. but 'belted' is the one i have read mentioned around the NMC.


Don't worry, be happy! 
The recessive belted "bands" seem to be more narrow/slim, while the dominant banded "bands" have a tendency to get broad and irregular.

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

You can have mice that are both banded and pied, which is what your mouse sounds like. You can also get pied mice who just happen to have a stripe across the middle.


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Banded and belted both shown as banded, banded is dominant and bred together produces more banded but also a number of charlies which means too much white. So can end up as black eyed whites. Belted recessive so have to breed belted to belted to keep the band.

Have had banded in a pet variety and the varying levels of white and the need to keep breeding back to selfs made it a nightmare for me personally, but was an experiment for me to see how easily the band could be manipulated.

Belted, a variety I am still working on at the minute, one day they may be good enough in my eyes to show. But I have found them genetically easy to work with, my bands are about 2-3cm wide now on my adults and this popped up as nothing but a thin belt to begin with, that's taken around 9 months to get to a point where the band is repeating consistantly including correct colour on the feet, now to continue on type and overall size and maybe one more year I might venture out to show them 

EDIT - White appearing in separate patches to the band point more to pied/spotting gene that just happen to be a bit banded


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

This may be of interest:
http://www.fancymice.info/whattolookforbanded.htm


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok thankyou that's great


----------

